# Using monitor for tv



## droo (Jul 5, 2011)

Not sure how I would go about this, but this is what i want to do. 
Have a computer monitor set up in place of my current tv, with my computer and wii plugged into it so i can watch dvds (from the burner on computer), play games on wii (and have the sensor on top of monitor), watch netflix/hulu and do everything else i now do on my computer with a wireless keyboard and mouse setup so i can sit on the couch instead of at a desk.
I don't have cable tv at the moment but i do have win7 pro and would some day like to be able to watch tv stations through windows media center, but i don't have a tuner hooked up right now and i think that's all that's stopping me. 
I'm looking at something like this: 
Newegg.com - LG D2342P-PN Black 23" 5ms HDMI LED Backlight Widescreen Cinema 3D LCD Monitor 250 cd/m2 5,000,000:1
for a monitor, but my concerns are 
1) what do i need to be looking for as far as inputs go.. dvi/hdmi etc? how would i hook up something like my wii or if someone wanted to hook up their vhs player or something similar with those a/v cables?
2) primarily for movies and gaming, am i interested in the refresh rate or 1080p or any of that stuff if it's a computer monitor as opposed to a television or should anything be sufficient?
3) would there be a way to see picture in picture capabilities with a certain program or other so i could watch a movie and surf the web at the same time?

Any other info I need to look for?
Thanks for any help


----------

